# Missouri Bug Hunt IV



## Brian S (Jun 15, 2009)

This weekend we had another Bug Hunt. We had a real good turn out despite the fact that I havent had time to promote it like I usually do.






Everyone was able to find some neat stuff on the walks in the glades






Here is an A hentzi with an egg sac






This is the rock she lives under






Typical glade habitat






Bell (aka Clearly Said) looking under a rock with my dog Huacho looking at her 






Way to go Bell!!! There was a tarantula under that rock!






Me taking Silvana for a walk in the creek






She is learning how to catch crawdads lol






I was the cook. The rule for this year was that you had to gain 5 lbs before you could leave hehe


----------



## Brian S (Jun 15, 2009)

Some of the others have more and better pics than me so I will wait for them to contribute when they get back online.
This year we had Chrispy from California and Bell from Colorado. I thank everyone for showing up and hope to see you and everyone else again next year.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah we had a blast thats for sure! here is the link for where me and kris(hemmingway) posted our pics

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=151268

enjoy


----------



## Tapahtyn (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry I didn't make it this year, hopefully next yr.  Do you guys just meet once a yr?


----------



## Brian S (Jun 15, 2009)

We have every year the past 4 years

@Cody, Can you copy/paste your pics to this thread?


----------



## codykrr (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry brian but the ps3 wont let me...you can though


----------



## hemingway (Jun 15, 2009)

*picture repost*

Per Brian's request, reposting pictures from the other thread here. For the narrative, check out the bug hunt thread under arachnofunctions


----------



## Brian S (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Chris


----------



## arrowhd (Jun 15, 2009)

Kind of a scary looking group. HAHAHA.  It was good to see everyone and meet some new people to.  See you next year!


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 16, 2009)

Hahaha... CHEESE.  That pic of me is 100% cheese, lol.

I have maybe a few pics and those videos to post.  We watched them on my mom's TV yesterday and they look pretty okay, hehe.  You can hear the hognose hiss and the pygmy's little, pygmy rattle.  Unfortunately the internet where I'm staying isn't the best so it might not be until the weekend when I get them up.   

Brian, did something happen to venomlist?  When I try to get to it this morning it won't come up...?

(I'll post my pics/video/etc... on every thread that was started, btw)


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 16, 2009)

clearlysaid said:


> Brian, did something happen to venomlist?  When I try to get to it this morning it won't come up...?


i know it's not the brian you were looking for (), but i noticed this as well.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 16, 2009)

yes Venom list is temporarly down...brianS said he is working with the guy to get it back and running.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 16, 2009)

Venom List is experiencing MAJOR problems now. Please bear with us. Hopefully we'll get it back up soon. Keep yir fingers crossed

Bell, Yeah that pic of you is Swiss Cheese which is why I posted it hehe


----------



## David_F (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn, what a great weekend!

 First, I have to thank Brian for starting this thing and keeping it going. Without you,man, this thing wouldn't exist.

Second, it was great to see my old friends Brian and Monte and meet new people. You guys were awesome and I hope to see you again at future bug hunts. Thanks for making the lurker feel welcome. 

I'm sorry to say that I didn't take any photos from the trip. Too tired from work and too interested in the goings-on (and too horrible a photographer) to worry about pics, I guess. But thanks to the folks who did take pics.   

Cheers, everybody.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 17, 2009)

David it was really good to see you again. You are one of the charter Bug Hunt attendees. Hope to see you again soon


----------



## hemingway (Jun 18, 2009)

*some more pics*

Christian is being a loser and taking way too long to get on here and set up an account. Thus, I stole my camera back and snagged the card. Hope you enjoy.

Kris


----------



## Brian S (Jun 19, 2009)

Tell Christian I said to stop being such a loser LOL


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 20, 2009)

Okies, I'm back in town now and have some time to upload some pics/vids... Here are some pics first off:

Brian showing what a "glade" is in MO terms:




































Aaaaaand the video:

Quick pan of the campsite:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7_2ruMeuz8k&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7_2ruMeuz8k&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Driving to the glade on Saturday... a little bumpy, lol (basically 20 secs of me giggling):
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i1dCRFks4vw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i1dCRFks4vw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Around the glade:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aFb3Fa5QX3M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aFb3Fa5QX3M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Angry hognose:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2s163nE_3VU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2s163nE_3VU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

A common brown snake (??):
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WApp_01V9dc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WApp_01V9dc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Female A hentzi:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vM2LBC7fn48&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vM2LBC7fn48&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

The east and west vistas:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fsPCaILJJU8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fsPCaILJJU8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Pygmy rattlesnake:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OpC1zBcjCzM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OpC1zBcjCzM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Copperhead:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lkv2eN2DyD8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lkv2eN2DyD8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hemingway (Jun 20, 2009)

Those videos are amazing, Bell, although I wish you could have found some of me being more awesome than that. Maybe me and Cody catching the pygmy rattler might have inspired more of the eligible women watching. But seriously (and I mean this from Cody and I, and our wives), great videos...

Kris


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I wish I was there when you guys found/caught that snake.  I think I was off looking at Brian's tarantula around then.

We need more people w/ video cameras next year.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 21, 2009)

haha...bell nice video...i hate hearing my voice...(redneck slang) but nice videos...next year definatly gotta get more video. thanks for shring though..and haha, brian looks a little drunk next to that sign!hahha...but i think i was dru nk there some too.;P  kinda likenow...


----------

